# EXCELLENT article on "homosexuality" from Touchstone



## Davidius (Sep 25, 2008)

This article is incredible:

Touchstone Archives: The Gay Invention


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 25, 2008)

Davidius said:


> This article is incredible:
> 
> Touchstone Archives: The Gay Invention



Thanks Davidus. That is a very good article and worth reading.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 25, 2008)

Great article.


----------



## Davidius (Sep 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a subscription to Touchstone? Just by poking around a little I've found several other very good articles.


----------

